# Higdon Flapper Decoy?



## FeetDown (Aug 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever used the Flapper Decoy made by Higdon? Gimmick or not?


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Bought it a couple of years ago and used it a few times. I don't think its even in the trailer anymore, if it is its just another full body. We used the flag more than the flapper. It was moderatly effective but it just seemed the flag always got used more than the flapper. Not a bad product but I'd spend the money on a flag and use the difference to buy a couple more full bodies or something else.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ChevyMallardHunter (Dec 27, 2005)

hey just bought a higdon flapper and if you hvent yet i say buy at least one. ive used mine the last 2 times ive been out and i cant believe how good they work. keep in mind this decoy isnt for what a normal flag is for which in my mind is just to grad the attention of the geese, it more for close action. with a normal flag u have to stop before they pick u out but with the flapper u can flap all the way till they touch the ground...but dont flap all the time just enough to look like a real goose. over all i love it im planning on buy another one. plus you can let your buddies work them and it takes no skill and they feel they contributed to the hunt if they dont know how to call. just thought i would give my opinion, i know some guys dont like them.



FeetDown said:


> Has anyone ever used the Flapper Decoy made by Higdon? Gimmick or not?


----------

